

Steve Yegge |  Ancient Languages -- Perl  - iamelgringo
http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/ancient-languages-perl

======
initself
This is dated and just wrong. I really don't see that he is saying anything
other than Larry Wall is crazy, so don't use Perl.

